# Need one for tomorrow!



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

My boat and your truck....2" ball and I'll handle all of the fuel and oil...you bring beer, ice and truck. Lookin to back-lake-it in the back lakes of West Bay. 

Call me 832-352-0104 Mike


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Mike my ole lady said you gotta bring the beer to here if you wanna borrow me and the truck......lol....I would but i'm buddy boating with PasdenaMan tomorrow.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

reeltimer said:


> Mike my ole lady said you gotta bring the beer to here if you wanna borrow me and the truck......lol....I would but i'm buddy boating with PasdenaMan tomorrow.


Not the deal! Shake the old lady and get back to me!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

No room for "wish I could's" if'n you wanna go, call me.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wish I lived closer... can't justify driving from Dallas for one day of fishing... now two... perhaps...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Spot is filled.


----------



## ProjectDrift (Nov 9, 2010)

If it falls out for some reason buzz me...832-603-7728...austin


----------

